# Leveling skids for a shed on a unlevel concrete foundation



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Put a layer of gravel on top of the concrete and level it, or shim between the skid and bottom of the shed where needed. I am assuming there is a floor in the new shed.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

will02 said:


> I have a 15'x24' concrete slab...
> would like to use it as the site for my new shed.
> ...purchased *some plans* for a 12' x 24' shed.
> 
> ...


1) It's only a shed.
2) You can make up that level difference with the framing.
3) Top Bond.
4) Build a 15x24 shed to fit the slab.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a great idea to try and built any shed sitting directly on that slab if that's what Tarheal is suggesting. It will sit two low and will rot out the sides.
Sitting it on a level gravel bed would work fine, Make sure to use 6 X 6's and use at least 4 of them to spead out the load.


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

No, I am definitely going to use the treated 6x6 skids to keep it off the ground. The problem with putting the gravel bed on top of the cement is the slab sits higher than grade and the rock would just spill over or wash out unless I frame some sort of retaining wall to hold the rock in. It's probably a 2" drop or so after looking at it what if I put a cement block under the skids which will obviously follow the slope of the slab, but then either find or fabricate some wedges to make up the difference where the skids wont meet the blocks giving it 100% contact. I'm hoping i can find a solution because I want to keep the shed in this particular location, plus I really don't want to have to remove a 15'x24' slab.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

will02 said:


> No, I am definitely going to use the treated 6x6 skids to keep it off the ground. The problem with putting the gravel bed on top of the cement is the slab sits higher than grade and the rock would just spill over or wash out unless I frame some sort of retaining wall to hold the rock in. It's probably a 2" drop or so after looking at it what if I put a cement block under the skids which will obviously follow the slope of the slab, but then either find or fabricate some wedges to make up the difference where the skids wont meet the blocks giving it 100% contact. I'm hoping i can find a solution because I want to keep the shed in this particular location, plus I really don't want to have to remove a 15'x24' slab.


Ayuh,.... Are the 6x6s goin' along the grade, or across the grade change,..??

If the 6x6s are goin' across the grade change, I'd set it up, Level, then pack non-shrink grout under it to stabilize it...

If the 6x6s are runnin' with the grade change,...
Set 1 where it's gotta go, the shim up the other 1 to level, with more P/T wood shims...


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think about the only thing i can do is shim the skids up with P/T wood thanks for all the help and replys guys.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

will02 said:


> I think about the only thing i can do is shim the skids up with P/T wood thanks for all the help and replys guys.



That would work nail plywood or 2x6 shims on the bottom, different thickneses as needed


----------

